# New "collector's" board



## mls26cwru (Nov 10, 2017)

Picked up a couple of these today. :mrgreen:

They are just too pretty to scrap... I have started to collect some of these specialty boards. Thinking I'm gonna frame them somehow and hang them on the walls of my computer room


----------



## anachronism (Nov 10, 2017)

Which will last right up until you see how much gold is in that puppy.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 10, 2017)

That would look cool encased in epoxy and made into a clipboard!


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 12, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> That would look cool encased in epoxy and made into a clipboard!



So would a hundred dollar bill...


----------

